# Erfahrungen mit der Quantum Smart Surf 670??



## thundero (20. März 2009)

Hallo.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Rolle der Firma Quantum Modell Smart Surf 670.
Sie wurde mir vom Händler für 49 €incl.35 er Monoschnur angeboten.
Da ich bisher noch nie in der Brandung geangelt habe,würde ich mich über Tipps oder Erfahrungen mit der Rolle bedanken.

Grüße

thundero


----------



## Koschi (20. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Quantum Smart Surf 670??*

Ich habe diese Rolle nicht gefischt, ich kann daher keinen wirklichen Praxis-Tipp geben.

Aber: ich kann den Produktbeschreibungen NICHT entnehmen, dass die Rolle ein Wormshaft-Getriebe hat, damit wickelt die Schnur für Brandungsbedürfnisse schlecht und dafür ist dann selbst der niedrige Preis zu teuer. 

Es muss nicht Shimano oder Daiwa sein als Einsteiger, aber ein Wormshaft-Getriebe ist m.E. Pflicht. Du kaufst sonst eine Art "Pilkrolle", hinunterlassen und einholen geht sicher gut, aber Werfen...? Nö, nicht so.

Check das vorher, ist besser.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Quantum Smart Surf 670??*

Moin !! 
Ich fische die Rolle seid ca. 2,5 Jahren und kann nichts negatives über sie sagen... bin im grossen und ganze mit ihr zufrieden.... bis aufs Gewicht vielleicht. ( 100 g weniger wäre angenehmer )
Naja irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## XDorschhunterX (21. März 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Quantum Smart Surf 670??*

Na, warum die Firma Quantum die Rollen jetzt verschleudert, wird auch nen Grund haben. Ich hatte bisher noch keine guten Erfahrung mit Quantum Tackle,ob Ruten oder Rollen, auch nicht mit teuerem, schau mal lieber bei Okuma oder nach alten Daiwa Emblem ST /XT Rollen, die werden teilweise richtig verramscht und da kaufst ne Rolle fürs Leben, die hat bloß keinen Sofortstopp, dafür aber Topwickelbild danke Wormschaft. Aber mit bißl Übung gibt es da auch keine Probleme.


----------



## hellspawn25 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit der Quantum Smart Surf 670??*

hab sie heute gekauft und auch gleich 7 stunden in der kälte getestet. ist schon ein netter klopper, aber spult super easy und smooth. hab ne schnurunterfütterung, eine super keulenschnur in unterschiedlichen farben (12€ - hat mir heute gleich top dabei geholfen, immer wieder die gleiche stelle zu befischen) sowie die bespulung umsonst bekommen. da ich noch eine 420 rute (100g-250g, 38€ sonderangebot) und etwas kleinkram gekauft habe, gabs noch eine sehr coole rutenablage/rutenständer für 5 statt 10 und eine angeltasche im wert von 15 oben kostenlos oben drauf. zudem wurde ich klasse beraten und war wirklich von den preisen und dem service bei zoo-knudsen in kiel überrascht. dass es die rolle heute immer gibt, spricht sicherlich auch für sich. sie spielt sicher in der oberen lige der mittelklasse-rollen mit. für den, der es nur ein paar mal im jahr zum brandungsangeln schafft, finde ich sie wirklich klasse. zudem ist auch design sehr geil und passt hervorragend zu der rute im schwarz/blau-metallic-look - das auge schwingt mit ;-)


----------

